# The Axe Palace just posted some new fall Ibanez's



## skisgaar (Jul 19, 2013)

FEAST THINE EYES!!!!!





I mean, we knew about the budget M8, BUT RGD IN MYSTIC DREAM!!!!!!!

Edit: Also, this was my 666th post. Kinda ironic that it would be good news, instead of the most evil thing I could think of.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

MYSTIC DREAM RGD  Ibanez has been listening!!!

That is one hell of a curveball from Ibanez


----------



## jordanky (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone must have showed them Matt's old RGD!


----------



## Whammy (Jul 19, 2013)

Woah! Don't know how I feel about that RGD finish


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

Whammy said:


> Woah! Don't know how I feel about that RGD finish



That is most definitely not an accurate representation of a chameleon finish  Just wait til real pictures get out, not the usual ibanez mock-ups


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 19, 2013)

he also mentioned ebony fretboards


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 19, 2013)

MYSTIC RGD IN MYSTIC DREAM!?!?!?


----------



## Whammy (Jul 19, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> That is most definitely not an accurate representation of a chameleon finish  Just wait til real pictures get out, not the usual ibanez mock-ups



I hope so haha


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 19, 2013)

Dayum that RGD is amazing, way over my 'first 7' budget though


----------



## Jlang (Jul 19, 2013)

Is that rgd a hardtail?!


----------



## cardinal (Jul 19, 2013)

Holy shit that RGD is cool.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jul 19, 2013)

Jlang said:


> Is that rgd a hardtail?!


Yup, Tight end bridge.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

EDIT:


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes pls.


----------



## tommychains (Jul 19, 2013)

Well played ibanez, well played


----------



## narad (Jul 19, 2013)

Nooooo wayy! Maybe some Ibanez dudes stumbled upon all of HighGain's awesome color shift guitars and took note?


----------



## AlexeyKo (Jul 19, 2013)

so sweet rgd... mmm....


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 19, 2013)

I already have so many RGD's and so little money! Looks like me and debt are becoming close friends.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ibanez ran out of black paint?
Unpossible.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 19, 2013)

I WANT BOTH SO BADLY IT HURTS


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> he also mentioned ebony fretboards




I saw that he posted a new J-Custom on eBay, and it has an ebony board, so I'm assuming he would be referring to J-Customs. I would love for Ibanez to put out a few models outside of the JC line with ebony 

Also, check out how much bigger that Meshuggah model is compared to the RGD  That's awesome


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 19, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Ibanez ran out of black paint?
> Unpossible.



^ Ha ha!

That RGD is nice!!!


----------



## infernalservice (Jul 19, 2013)

I want that chameleon bad. So glad to see that guitar in not black or that weird textures webbed finish they did for a while.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 19, 2013)

There's one good thing about being poor. It made the decision of "should I buy one or not" very easy.


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 19, 2013)

It seems someone at Ibanez finally knows how to step up cause GOD DAYUM DAT RGD 

NEXT GUITAR ASAP!!!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 19, 2013)

Time to get a second job.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 19, 2013)

It's nice to see something different, but I don't like signatures and that RGD just doesn't appeal to me :/


----------



## ferret (Jul 19, 2013)

I have time to save up.


----------



## Fantomas (Jul 19, 2013)

mother.... I need that RG.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 19, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Someone must have showed them Matt's old RGD!





narad said:


> Nooooo wayy! Maybe some Ibanez dudes stumbled upon all of HighGain's awesome color shift guitars and took note?



Haha I know, right?!   This is one idea I don't mind Ibanez borrowing, that project turned out amazing so it would be awesome to have that available as a production model! Hell, it saves ME a couple hundred bucks too!  I'll have to see if I can check one of those out in person, if the neck is closer to my RG927 instead of the thinner neck on the RG2127z I had, I would consider grabbing one of those! 

*Maybe someone @ Ibanez wouldn't mind hooking me up....*


----------



## skisgaar (Jul 19, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Ibanez ran out of black paint?
> Unpossible.



I can picture the scene now!

Meanwhile, at Ibanez HQ:

Ibanez employee (let's call him Matsumoto): HOSHINO SAMA! IT'S AN ERMERGENCY!

Hoshino: What is it Matsumoto san?

Matsumoto: WE'VE RUN OUT OF BRACK PAINT FOR ARR OF OUR EXCERRENT GUITARS!!!!1

Hoshino: UNPOSSIBURUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!1!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

It is such a good time to be an Ibanez whore  This and the Genesis line (even though they are probably going to be Japan only) is making me so excited


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't think we'll be getting too many bitching about nothing but black now, good move ibanez.

i was thinking that paint scheme wood be a good idea to put out and they did it, incredible, high five


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 19, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Time to get a second job.



Time to sell the Car


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 19, 2013)

wow! the color of that RGD is amazing!!!!


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 19, 2013)

Bravo Ibanez, bravo!!!

Anybody knows if they're gonna be available in Europe?


----------



## Tree (Jul 19, 2013)

Damnit! I just got a new 7


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 19, 2013)

still, as awesome as this is for ibanez, i will still gun for the black one instead, which is still sitting at L&M


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 19, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> I can picture the scene now!
> 
> Meanwhile, at Ibanez HQ:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 19, 2013)

That RGD will be mine, time to move some gear!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I'm not a fan of that colour, but on the upside, I'm one step closer to a Meshuggah sig bahahahaha!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 19, 2013)

I want that RGD with one less string


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh my god I need that RGD


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jul 19, 2013)

that RGD..sooo wanttttttttttt!!.cant wait for it to be release!!!


----------



## JPMike (Jul 19, 2013)

That RGD indeed looks awesome, but I want to see one in person!! I bet it will look 10 times more awesome!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2013)

That RGD is sweet.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 19, 2013)

my reaction to the RGD just now: WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 19, 2013)

please come out in a 6 string version


----------



## Chuck (Jul 19, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> please come out in a 6 string version



Exactly what I'm saying haha


----------



## kchay (Jul 19, 2013)

That RGD is gorgeous.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't believe Ibanez listened! I'll have to see it (the RGD) in person before I consider buying it though.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 19, 2013)

As soon as Ibanez makes a 7 that isn't black or white... nearly everybody on SSO is hard.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 19, 2013)

That mockup of the RGD looks terrible, looked up HighGains thread about his mystic dream RGD before I judged and didn't think it was too good looking. I wonder how theres will look in person though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 19, 2013)

I pass. It'll take me too long to save up for it with my current job. 


I can't wait to graduate with my bachelors in spring xD I'm gonna get so much epic gear when I get a career.


----------



## clopstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn I want that RGD. I wonder how tight the strings would be tuned to B standard?


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

*That RGD is impressive!!! *


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 20, 2013)

Still prefer the Invisible Shadow RGD over this one.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jul 20, 2013)

PLEASE PUT THE HEADSTOCK ON THE RGD THE OTHER WAY PLEASE


----------



## Syriel (Jul 20, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> please come out in a 6 string version



I doubt it, the 6 strings have disappeared from the RGD line in their website, unless they just removed it for a new 6 for the RGD line.

And I think the Messhugah 8 is gonna be my 1st 8 string. 

Kinda cool that they release a Sig 8 for the Premium line before releasing a normal 8 string first.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 20, 2013)

That RGD will be mine!


----------



## Shaman (Jul 21, 2013)

In case you haven't seen these yet, check these out!

Ebony fretboards with NO markers etc. Holy crap!

http://tama.com/ftpsecure/hoshinoUploads/13_Ibz_SNSN_NewProductBook.pdf


----------



## Tyler (Jul 21, 2013)

sorta sucks from most of the fall catalog theres not much 6 string variety anymore. That RGD does look mighty fine though. Though Im still perplexed its still coming with Ibanez pickups while IR have Dimarzios and EMGs


----------



## Felvin (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like the Iron Lables got a bad case of Schecter-itis. :/


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 21, 2013)

Those iron labels have to be some of the ugliest guitars I've seen in a long time. It's like Ibanez realized that they bought way too much abalone and had to use it all.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not too into the Iron Label stuff but hey, at least Ibanez is doing something new - Ebony boards! BOUND EBONY BOARDS. 

I'd love to see some experiments like that with the Prestige stuff (though it's hard not to love the mystic dream RGD). How about a new RGA?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeesh, if you guys wanted ebony board, you could have bought a Schecter, Carvin, or LTD. 

Joking aside, the non-flashy Iron Label S8... Really sexy.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 21, 2013)

Did no one else notice the new 7 string acoustic? 

Page 22, y'all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Did no one else notice the new 7 string acoustic?
> 
> Page 22, y'all.



On the other thread there's other people talking about it. I'm interested.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't wait.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 22, 2013)

***News***Lucasfilm switching to black for painting stardestroyers****worldwide paint shortage***News


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2013)

*snip*


I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 22, 2013)

Dan said:


> *snip*



At first I thought they were alright.... but the more I look at them, the less I like them... Just too gaudy. And the tops look fake as hell.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 22, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> At first I thought they were alright.... but the more I look at them, the less I like them... Just too gaudy. And the tops look fake as hell.



These pictures are also fake as hell because they are the standard mockups that Ibanez makes of all their models  Just wait until we get actual pics. They might look even better when the guitars we are looking at are actually real


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 22, 2013)

Ibanecter Jemraisers IMO.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 22, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> These pictures are also fake as hell because they are the standard mockups that Ibanez makes of all their models  Just wait until we get actual pics. They might look even better when the guitars we are looking at are actually real



We'll see.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 22, 2013)

Reminds me of Schecters. Those mockups... 

But they probably will look better in person. I don't dig the gold hardware though.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 22, 2013)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Reminds me of Schecters. Those mockups...
> 
> But they probably will look better in person. I don't dig the gold hardware though.



At first glance, I thought the gold was what was holding it all together for me, but I then realized I hate gold hardware, and these guitars look like vomit. However, it does breathe a huge amount of potential into the future of Ibanez.


----------



## Valserp (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha I guess I am the only one here who actually likes them  (the Iron Labels)


----------



## Syriel (Jul 23, 2013)

I like them all. 

To the point I feel like instead of the Messhugah sig premium, I might just grab the Red RG8 / Natural S8 for my 1st 8 string. 

Also, is it just me or does the 6/7 string Gibraltar bridges look like they're the low profile ones like the 8 string?


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 23, 2013)

These make me long for more black Ibanez guitars.


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 23, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> These make me long for more black Ibanez guitars.



Glad I'm not the only one.

I like the purple "Mystic Dream" one, and the M80M but... ew... the rest. :\


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 23, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> At first I thought they were alright.... but the more I look at them, the less I like them... Just too gaudy. And the tops look fake as hell.



They look fake as hell because they ARE fake as hell!  Those are mockups... look at the two quilted maple top ones... they just used the same mockup and changed the color. Those aren't actual guitars, just photoshop renders. 

I love that they put a gold bridge on Tosin's sig.... now suddenly it's gold hardtails on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Hendog (Jul 23, 2013)

I love them!

I'm not stuck on the mockups though. Nor am I weird about binding...

You don't have to like every guitar that Ibanez offers!


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Jul 23, 2013)

IMO The RGD finish looks far better when it's real.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2013)

I think its a cool addition. Its not like they're replacing other models with these. The fact they now offer a billion different 7-string models is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 23, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> I think its a cool addition. Its not like they're replacing other models with these. The fact they now offer a billion different 7-string models is pretty sweet.



AGREE 100%

there's nothing here that tickles my fancy enough to want to own one but i'm glad they are offering more options for 7 string players

but hey, offer everything and people will still find something to nit pick


----------



## Volsung (Jul 23, 2013)

Add me to the list of folks who think these are cool. I'm a sucker for see-through finishes. The gold on the 'bubinga' S7 & 8's looks nice. It looks...interesting on the others (not in a bad way...though chrome would have looked nice too). Plus, I like abalone. I'm genuinely impressed.  

Also, one can't ignore the M80M and that acoustic 7. 



Red Alert...Mr. Warf, set flame shields to maximum


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 23, 2013)

Volsung said:


> Add me to the list of folks who think these are cool. I'm a sucker for see-through finishes. The gold on the 'bubinga' S7 & 8's looks nice. It looks...interesting on the others (not in a bad way...though chrome would have looked nice too). Plus, I like abalone. I'm genuinely impressed.
> 
> Also, one can't ignore the M80M and that acoustic 7.
> 
> ...



I like that the abalone binding has a primary layer of black before the actual abalone starts. Prevents the guitar from looking ''sparkly'' on the side.


----------



## Volsung (Jul 23, 2013)

^ Yeah. It looks controlled. I think it's very well done.

Also, I'm with Syriel and wonder if the Gibraltars (on the S6 & 7s anyway) are 'lo-pro'. I know these are just photoshop images but they look a little different. The normal Girbraltars aren't _horrible_ at all but 'lo-pro' Gib's would be pretty cool. It's probably just a tantalizing pipe-dream.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2013)

Volsung said:


> ^ Yeah. It looks controlled. I think it's very well done.
> 
> Also, I'm with Syriel and wonder if the Gibraltars (on the S6 & 7s anyway) are 'lo-pro'. I know these are just photoshop images but they look a little different. The normal Girbraltars aren't _horrible_ at all but 'lo-pro' Gib's would be pretty cool. It's probably just a tantalizing pipe-dream.



The Gibraltars on all the Iron Labels we've received at the shop felt nice in terms of profile, but sometimes had rough saddles that my tech had to smooth out in order for it to feel as nice as the Tight-End bridge on the Prestiges. Not a big deal, but something to consider if playing one thats new-in-box untouched. Iron Labels play amazing after a proper setup and some minor tech-mods (matching the radius of the bridge to the fingerboard, etc).


----------



## Volsung (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, you're right. As far as feel goes the one I tried felt fine (plus there is nothing a get-acquainted-with period can't fix). I think I just find a 'lo-pro' a bit nicer aesthetically (especially on the S guitars). I'm happy with whatever is released regardless. 

And yes, one must always be reminded that an out of the box _or_ an off the GC wall guitar isn't going to feel the best right from the get go.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 24, 2013)

I like those new finished as well.
I alps think it's great Ibanez offers so many different 7 and 8 string guitars now.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Jul 24, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> The Gibraltars on all the Iron Labels we've received at the shop felt nice in terms of profile, but sometimes had rough saddles that my tech had to smooth out in order for it to feel as nice as the Tight-End bridge on the Prestiges. Not a big deal, but something to consider if playing one thats new-in-box untouched. Iron Labels play amazing after a proper setup and some minor tech-mods (matching the radius of the bridge to the fingerboard, etc).



Agreed. I got a S7 and after a setup, it's great. Love the gold hardware on these fall jobs, might be a bit gaudy....but that's cool. Harkens back to an old 570 I had w/ a flame top and gold hardware. Actually excited about the S8. Looks like the finally realized their proprietary sized passive 8 pickups suck.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> They look fake as hell because they ARE fake as hell!  Those are mockups... look at the two quilted maple top ones... they just used the same mockup and changed the color. Those aren't actual guitars, just photoshop renders.



I should be sober when I post on here... derp


----------

